# What type



## Flores (Apr 6, 2018)

I was wondering what type of chickens are theses.


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 6, 2018)

They are BABY chickens... commonly referred to as "chicks"


----------



## Flores (Apr 6, 2018)

Ok thank you


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 6, 2018)

Sorry... a lame attempt at humor. No idea of what breed they might be but if you post the pic over on BYC, they have an entire thread dedicated to breed identification.


----------



## Flores (Apr 6, 2018)

One again thank you for your help.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Apr 7, 2018)

The one on the bottom of the picture, the lighter colored one, looks like an Easter Egger to me. I'm not 100% sure though.


----------



## Alaskan (Apr 7, 2018)

from top to bottom I would guess australorp, barred rock, and at the bottom... no idea.


----------



## Bruce (Apr 11, 2018)

My guesses: Top Black Australorp, bottom EE. Middle maybe another BA? Could be a BR as @Alaskan guessed, I've never had one of those.


----------



## Wehner Homestead (Apr 11, 2018)

I’ll guess: top is BA, middle looks like my cuckoo Marans, bottom looks like EE


----------

